# absent often



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2009)

I will still be here but am doing some research into another area of alc making and lets just say its not wine or beer which will take up lots of my time. There is a lot to learn and I am a newbie all over again!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you say White Lightning? I'll bring you cigs in prison, they are just like money



.


Good luck on your new adventure


----------



## gaudet (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he'd prefer a chastity belt.....


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2009)

Moonshine! But, I *THINK* it is legal. Here is a site:


<a href="http://homedistiller.org/" target="_blank">http://homedistiller.org/


</A>

Am I on the right track here Wade?


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 13, 2009)

It's legal in New Zealand.I don't think it isin the US.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2009)

That's just like saying NO ONE here makesover 200 gallons of wine a year.










(200 gallons is the legal limit)


----------



## gaudet (Feb 13, 2009)

_Home alcohol distillation is only legal in some countries. Others
require licensing in order to legally distill alcohol. In the United
States, those wishing to distill alcohol must contact their local BATF
office to obtain an appropriate licensing prior to performing home
distillation. It is the sole responsibility of the distiller to know
and abide by all applicable laws._

Cut and paste from another homebrew website


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like it is possible (but difficult)to get a license for distilling fuel alcohol. It appears to be absolutely illegal to produce alcohol for consumption other than wine and beer.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2009)

Its also legal in Australia. Admiral, Im already active on that site. When they come knocking on my door then they will have a hard time finding all the parts to prove it!


----------



## Dean (Feb 13, 2009)

It's legal in canada to make it for the purposes of running your farm equipment...um yeah, that's what I'm doing with it really!


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2009)

wade said:


> Its also legal in Australia. Admiral, Im already active on that site. When they come knocking on my door then they will have a hard time finding all the parts to prove it!




Thats what the boys in the hills of Kentucky have been saying for years. Good Luck to you. Be careful... both with the product and yourself.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 13, 2009)

Well so much for guessing what the new hobby is! Just be carefull and read up. You can get hurt in more than one way.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2009)

Ive been reading non stop and my head is hurting from it all. Its really not as dangerous as they say but there is some precautions to be taken, especially if using a flame to heat it up which I will not be using even though I do have a propane burner. Eventually Ill switch over as I get a better grasp on things.


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Feb 13, 2009)

"We're going to be on them like a duck on a junebug..." quote Rosco P. Coltrane aka (smurfe) 
The Dukes of Fine Vine Wines
cast:
Luke Duke- wade
Bo Duke - appleman
Uncle Jessie- Waldo
Daisy Duke - rgecaprock 
Rosco P. Coltrane - smurfe
Boss Hogg - geocorn
Flash - the wine puppies

all the cast i could remember


----------



## gaudet (Feb 13, 2009)

Rube-a-Billy said:


> "We're going to be on them like a duck on a junebug..." quote Rosco P. Coltrane aka (smurfe)
> 
> The Dukes of Fine Vine Wines
> 
> ...



You forgot Enos and Cletus........

I'll be Cooter!!!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 13, 2009)

Thrust me, I know how dangerous it is. (methanol , steam , flame, law) I know people that got all four wrong. 






Darn !! I wanted to be Cooter.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2009)

Just some Good Ole Boys, never meaning no harm etc...........Some day the hills might get em but the law never will!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 13, 2009)

Wade, not hills -- "Mountain" 




Someday the mountain might get ' em , but the law never will 


You can tell you don't live in the south



and it is "meanen"no harm. I'll learn you riyght!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2009)

Well shucks there Rocky.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool beans Wade, It's copacetic. I'm one of yous guys.


----------



## admiral (Feb 14, 2009)

So, does anyone recognize wade in this picture?


----------



## admiral (Feb 14, 2009)

Or is this more thanlikely him?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2009)

Wade might be absent from the Forum more than he expects...

Friends are refining used cooking oil for their diesel pickups...a suspicious looking set up they have....they are storing it in a hot water heater.


----------



## admiral (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, there is absent, and then there is _*REALLY*_ absent.


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2009)

admiral said:


> So, does anyone recognize wade in this picture?






2nd from the left for sure ! [email protected]@KS like he has ownership.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

Not quite that big fellas, just a 30 qrt pot with a 3' column on top.


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2009)

keep that column packed with the best copper fibre (good quality chore boys!) ,and replace it often. Get a carbon snake like Appleman has spoken about as well. Because your column is a little small, you might want to double-distill. You'll lose about 10% doing that, but it will be for the better. Get a really good temperature guage to ensure you don't go over the recommended temps. Above all else, HAVE FUN!


----------



## admiral (Feb 14, 2009)

This may be wade... notice the smaller still.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm worried about Wade...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont mind loosing a little and double or even triple running and i already have a running order for a 6' filter snake and a big bag of tight carbon. Im getting both the copper mesh and the ceramic raschig rings just to try them both as they both have great points to them and Ive read that for potting the ceramic is better for leaving some taste in brandies and the such.


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2009)

someone has really done their research! I've not really made brandies that taste like brandy though. I've made some pretty damn good whiskey though.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

I know Ill be trying to make some Black Currant liqueur, thats for sure!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 15, 2009)

From the little (and I stress little) reading I've done you don't really want the copper mesh or carbon as that will strip out the flavors and give you a better neutral spirit (unless of course thats what you're shooting for).

Wade when you start making some single malt scotches let me know


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually if you are making a Neutral spirit you want to use the copper and caron as those strip any flavor out and thats what you want, if you are distilling for flavor like as in a whiskey or rum then you dont want to use those as they will strip some of the desired flavor.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats what I was trying to say in my own special way.

Good morning Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry buddy, now that I read it again I see that you are right on the money. Ive been jumping back and forth from about 8 forums and starting to loose it!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 15, 2009)

Dean said:


> someone has really done their research! I've not really made brandies that taste like brandy though. I've made some pretty damn good whiskey though.



How long have you aged your whiskey Dean?


----------



## geocorn (Feb 15, 2009)

This is definitely NOT a topic for this forum. As such, I am removing it for posting. Please do not post anything related to making alcoholic spirits for human consumption on this forum.This processis completely illegal in the US without a license. Discussions like this could be the end of my business and I am not willing to take that risk. I also think it is not very smart for anyone to try this without a license and a lot of knowledge. You can kill yourself with this process.






End of discussion!


----------

